# OPI Swiss Collection Autumn/Winter 2010 - Swatches added (16/06/10)



## Bec688 (May 15, 2010)

OPI Swiss Collection Autumn/Winter 2010 






















_Iâ€™m Suzi &amp; Iâ€™m a Chocoholic, From A to Z-urich, Color So Hot it Berns._





_



_
_Just a Little RÃ¶sti at This, William Tell Me About OPI, Ski Teal We Drop._





_



_
_Diva of Geneva, Lucerne-tainly Look Marvelous, Glitzerland.








__Yodel Me on My Cell, The Color to Watch, Cucoo for This Color.





_The *OPI Swiss Collection* launches on *August 1st, 2010.


source


Swatches are here ladies...










*_Iâ€™m Suzi &amp; Iâ€™m a Chocoholic_





_From A to Z-urich





__Color So Hot it Berns





__Just a Little RÃ¶sti at This





__William Tell Me About OPI





__Ski Teal We Drop





Diva of Geneva





__Lucerne-tainly Look Marvelous






__Glitzerland





__Yodel Me on My Cell





__The Color to Watch





__Cucoo for This Color_


source


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2010)

just me or are there no pictures?

i saw them over on ALU anyhow, i'm super excited for ski teal we drop!


----------



## Bec688 (May 16, 2010)

Arrggh I'll fix it Luce


----------



## lolaB (May 17, 2010)

I really want to be excited about a few of these, but I find I'm almost always let down by the actual bottle pics and swatches. Sooo I'll just wait for swatches to create any lemmings lol.


----------



## magosienne (May 18, 2010)

Some colors are interesting, i'll decide what i think of them when the swatches come.


----------



## Dalylah (May 20, 2010)

Once I see swatches it'll be easier to chose. That deep teal is looking promising though.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 16, 2010)

BUMP! Swatches added


----------



## Rebbierae (Jun 16, 2010)

Ooh I want like 5 of these!


----------



## denverbeerchick (Jun 16, 2010)

That "I'm Suzy" color reminds me of a Gap nail polish I had back in the day that I LOVE LOVE LOVED. Can't wait!!


----------



## bellabrown (Jun 17, 2010)

DROOL!!!! William tell me about Opi and Ski Teal You Drop....hell Lucerne-tainly Look Marvelous, Glitzerland, and Yodel Me on My Cell too! Can't wait


----------



## Lucy (Jun 17, 2010)

ohhhhh!! gorgeous swatches. i love cucoo for this color. i could actually buy this whole collection, bar the reds. what is it with OPI and pinkish red cremes in every collection?


----------



## Karren (Jun 17, 2010)

They are all gorgeous but I love Chocoholic!!.


----------



## Dalylah (Jun 22, 2010)

Now that Ive seen them I adore I’m Suzi &amp; I’m a Chocoholic. What a beautiful rich color!


----------

